# Masterforce F clamp vs. bessey tradesman clamp



## Chuckiep268 (Feb 16, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone had any experience with the Menards Masterforce F clamps. I'm looking to add more clamps to my shop and I came across them the other day. I was impressed with the fit and finish and was wondering about the quality. I like the Bessey Trademans clamps but they cost three times the price. The only difference I've seen is bessey clamps at 1,200 lbs. vs masterforces 600 lbs. That's a big difference but I'm clamping wood not metal do I really need that much force. Any ideas?! Thanks for the help!


----------



## MadDogDave (Feb 25, 2014)

I have exactly the same question. I've not been able to find any online reviews for Masterforce F style clamps either. I'm disappointed you haven't gotten any replies. In inspecting to Masterforce clamps i noticed the only way to keep the handle from sliding on the rail is to clamp it shut. That could be bothersome sometimse for i could see it sliding when i don't want it to. Other than that, the product looks good and i agree with you, 600 lbs force is enough for assembling and gluing projects. Have you made a purchase to try them out?


----------



## Chuckiep268 (Feb 16, 2014)

As far as the handle sliding it's the same with any of the F style clamps there held in place by the force. I'm going to purchase two of these and do my best to put them through their paces and possibly break them. I'll update my post once I've done that and let you know how it goes. The price savings would be tremendous I hope they work out!


----------



## MadDogDave (Feb 25, 2014)

That would be great. I will be watching for your review.


----------



## MadDogDave (Feb 25, 2014)

Have you had a chance to start this review? I have been using pistol grip style clamps of various brands for some time. Don't know how much force that creates but I have not had any gluing, or any other issues for that matter. I'd say I have at least an average, if not a little better, grip strength. Still, i'd like to have some F style clamps for l really like the jaw span. Question is why do i need more than 600 lbs pressure strength? I do have some pipe clamps for use not so much for the strength they offer, which is substantial, but for length. You can get any length for a very reasonable price point. They tend to be a bit heavy. I seriously doubt the MasterForce clamp is going to fail under normal use conditions. I think i'll purchase a couple as well and maybe we can compare notes.


----------



## Chuckiep268 (Feb 16, 2014)

I bought one to test. I must say I'm very impressed. They clamp hard enough to crush the wood. So more force then u will ever need. Unless you are trying to tear up the wood. The only thing I will do is under the upper plastic wood protecter I will take it to the grinder and clean up the casting and make it flat, it is slightly raised. Im not in practice of having to modify my new hand tools to get them to work properly but It's a fast fix and we'll within reason for the amount of money I'm saving. Plus from now on I would check it in by the ones with the least casting lumps if any at all. From a cost saving standpoint I would highly recommend these clamps. I will follow with a comment on longevity but that will be many months


----------



## MadDogDave (Feb 25, 2014)

Excellent, thanks for your comments. I will purchase a couple and watch for those casting imperfections. Will try and purchase a couple without those imperfections but if not, will clean them like you suggest and then comment on their use. I tend to think people, with the means, tend to over purchase capacity to try and get good products with more longevity to save money over the long term. Not always bad but one can spend a lot of unnecessary dollars that way. This is just one good example. I will comment here after i've had a chance to purchase and review.

Thanks!


----------



## UglySign (Jan 28, 2014)

I bought a batch load of Bessey clamps from Lowes

They seem to be the cheapest around… especially for the Revo's

We're talking like a $10+/- difference elsewheres. In store, use your
Lowes Card and get 5% off…. cant beat that. Make sure to pay off
that spent balance on them. Look online and compare cost.

In March they had a clearance sale on the Revo's, avg'd $3-6 off.

Yea, Revo's can be a pita but for that price, I got more goodies.

Hope this helps


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I bought some bessey clamps then I decided to get some chinese copies of besseys sold by my large catalogue woodworking sales magazine/company called axminster power tools here in the UK.They are to be fair a great firm to deal with and I have enjoyed using them for the last twenty years or so.I bought the cheaper clamps and was impressed with their appearance right away.I tried one out and when tightening it up the handle just kept turning without end.I looked down to see that the complete head had split in two seperating itself from the main shaft.I tried another one and within five minutes it too had seperated itself shaft from head.I telephoned them and the sent me my money back after I sent some pictures then shortly after I needed to clamp stuff and the same thing happened to the other two I had.Again a few pictures sent of online and a complete refund.They were absolute junk.I now own free the long shafts which I might use for something but beware all that seems good is not always good.I stick to besseys and record clamps plus wooden clamps of which I bought a lot.Please beware when buying clamps I know nothing of the clamps you speak of but the price makes me wary.Have fun safely Alistair


----------



## laserguy (Apr 12, 2014)

I find used Bessey and Jorgenson clamps at local flea market all the time. Work just as well as new and a whole lot cheaper.


----------



## MadDogDave (Feb 25, 2014)

I have now purchased 2 Masterforce F clamps and find them to be everything i need in an F clamp. I have used them numerous times and the have stood up very well. I like the large handle for it's easy to get a tight grip and apply as much pressure as your capable to applying. Very sturdy. Getting a great tool at a great price, that works for me.

Thanks for all the comments!!!


----------



## Chuckiep268 (Feb 16, 2014)

Well it's been several months and I have had zero problems with these clamps. If anyone is in the market I recommend them highly. I find myself using them mostly on my drill press. But they have done everything I have needed. I know people will be hung up on them not being the big name company. But you would be mistaken. I would also like to add I only use jorgensen cabinet master clamps and have searched far and wide. Keep a eye on the Menards website they are the cheapest their is. The 24" drops to $25.00, the 36" drops to $27.00 and the 48" drops to $29.00. Save you're cash and watch for the sale they do it a couple times a year. And when they do I buy them up.


----------

